# fishing holidays,advice needed!



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

hello,

Just wondered if anyone thinks this might work,my mum and her hubby are thinking of moving to central portugal and are looking into opening a b&b maybe specialising in fishing holidays,so land needed near a lake.They dont have a specific area in mind and are open to suggestions on whats needed out there,little cafe/shop..etc..they just want to get by..my partner and i have also been considering the move as hes from lisbon,and will be taking our two children aged 7 and 4 so good schools are important,any advice on all this would be very helpful!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



locovida said:


> hello,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone thinks this might work,my mum and her hubby are thinking of moving to central portugal and are looking into opening a b&b maybe specialising in fishing holidays,so land needed near a lake.They dont have a specific area in mind and are open to suggestions on whats needed out there,little cafe/shop..etc..they just want to get by..my partner and i have also been considering the move as hes from lisbon,and will be taking our two children aged 7 and 4 so good schools are important,any advice on all this would be very helpful!


Hi locovida

Great idea, the market for BB's after reading comments on Forum is very difficult at the present time. If you specialise with a particular market as you say fishing things should be a little better. Now the hard bit finding all the right places to fish. Get a website to attract the fishermen. 

Good Luck

Peterfc 666?


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

locovida said:


> hello,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone thinks this might work,my mum and her hubby are thinking of moving to central portugal and are looking into opening a b&b maybe specialising in fishing holidays,so land needed near a lake.They dont have a specific area in mind and are open to suggestions on whats needed out there,little cafe/shop..etc..they just want to get by..my partner and i have also been considering the move as hes from lisbon,and will be taking our two children aged 7 and 4 so good schools are important,any advice on all this would be very helpful!


must be a market for fishing B&B as i have a good friend who flies out to Spain every 2-3 weeks for a weekend fishing for catfish on the Ebro. i think he uses these people to stay with


catfish,river,ebro,caspe,spain,

jeff


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

loonytoon said:


> must be a market for fishing B&B as i have a good friend who flies out to Spain every 2-3 weeks for a weekend fishing for catfish on the Ebro. i think he uses these people to stay with
> 
> 
> catfish,river,ebro,caspe,spain,
> ...


Thanks so much for the help,we have a lot to look into!


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

whilst we are on the subject of holidays is there a market for cycling holidays either on touring/road bikes or off road mountain bikes if so were?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

diamantelady said:


> whilst we are on the subject of holidays is there a market for cycling holidays either on touring/road bikes or off road mountain bikes if so were?


Definitely a market but already getting quite competitive, bike hire also widely available in most areas

Cycling tours and bike rides in the Algarve region of Portugal


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

locovida said:


> hello,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone thinks this might work,my mum and her hubby are thinking of moving to central portugal and are looking into opening a b&b maybe specialising in fishing holidays,so land needed near a lake.They dont have a specific area in mind and are open to suggestions on whats needed out there,little cafe/shop..etc..they just want to get by..my partner and i have also been considering the move as hes from lisbon,and will be taking our two children aged 7 and 4 so good schools are important,any advice on all this would be very helpful!



It needs to be done well to have any chance of making it. Therefore the investment in both time and money can be big. This place is a good example of how to do it

Turismo Rural Alentejo, Central Portugal Holiday Retreat, Holiday Accommodation


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

MrBife said:


> Definitely a market but already getting quite competitive, bike hire also widely available in most areas
> 
> Cycling tours and bike rides in the Algarve region of Portugal


  thanks 4 ur reply i knew the algarve area has bike shop ( a very expensive 1 tho) any 1 else got any info on silver coast or other areas it would be helpful


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

diamantelady said:


> thanks 4 ur reply i knew the algarve area has bike shop ( a very expensive 1 tho)


:confused2: My nearest town has six - all in competition so none of them able to be expensive. There must be dozens along the Algarve

Where are you getting your info ?


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

MrBife said:


> :confused2: My nearest town has six - all in competition so none of them able to be expensive. There must be dozens along the Algarve
> 
> Where are you getting your info ?


Even the supermarkets here sell bikes - Modelo in Faro always seems to have a stock of them and the prices don't look bad to me. :confused2:


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Catx said:


> Even the supermarkets here sell bikes - Modelo in Faro always seems to have a stock of them and the prices don't look bad to me. :confused2:


sorry never explained what kind of cycles i ment i was refering to professional cycles( worth $$$) not push bikes as they are sold all over of course


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi locovida

It seems that you are prepared to do some work so here goes. On a place in the sun program one episode a couple wanted to open a Fishing holiday centre offering fishing and accommodation etc. There are some links i have placed to give you an idea of what you could do. The first link is to the couple from the program and how the business has developed. There are two further links to similar sites.

Hope this is of help

Peterfc 666?

Clearwater Lakes - Carp Fishing Holidays in Britanny, France

Welcome to Etang des Deux Pierres - 14 Acre Carp Fishing Lake

Big Carp Fishing Holidays in France - Home


----------



## Sue and Ian (May 5, 2009)

All i can say on any type of business start up over here is to allow yourself at least 12 months before you need to be trading, All the red tape and licences take a life time to organise, also advise can be conflicting, So the best way to find anything out is to do the leg wotrk yourself. Also allow time for changes of mind, the authorities say yes one day, and the next week change their minds, frustrating, but still worth the move here.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sue and Ian said:


> All i can say on any type of business start up over here is to allow yourself at least 12 months before you need to be trading, All the red tape and licences take a life time to organise, also advise can be conflicting, So the best way to find anything out is to do the leg wotrk yourself. Also allow time for changes of mind, the authorities say yes one day, and the next week change their minds, frustrating, but still worth the move here.


Fishing in Portugal is different then in the UK. To start, the fishermen take the fish home and they cook it. Fishing licences are easy, anyone can get one in the local post office or even trough a normal bank cash machine, or at a local fishing shop, (depending on the area). Be awhere that every fisherman have to have is own Portuguese fishing licence. They cost around 20 euros each. So don´t expect 20 or 30 pounder carps in the lakes. Many of them go fishing in Spain because the law is different. In Spain they can use live bait in lakes and rivers, that is not aloud in Portugal. 
It is a "good idea" if you are betting on the foreign customer, if not, you might want to reconsiderer your options. In saying that i have seen some crasy ideas work, so at the end of the day, it is all about putting the work down, believit and a bit of luck
John


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Silver Coast*



diamantelady said:


> thanks 4 ur reply i knew the algarve area has bike shop ( a very expensive 1 tho) any 1 else got any info on silver coast or other areas it would be helpful


Are you looking for specific info on bike shops/holidays or about the Silver Coast in general?

I live near Sao Martinho do Porto and although it is fairly hilly around here cycling is hugely popular.

Let me know if I can help you with anything.

Stephanie


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

stephanie said:


> Are you looking for specific info on bike shops/holidays or about the Silver Coast in general?
> 
> I live near Sao Martinho do Porto and although it is fairly hilly around here cycling is hugely popular.
> 
> ...


 hi ta 4 ur reply that would be great is there any proper cycle shops selling mountain/road bikes or any bike type clubs/hols 4 cyclists if so were? ta x


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

diamantelady said:


> thanks 4 ur reply i knew the algarve area has bike shop ( a very expensive 1 tho) any 1 else got any info on silver coast or other areas it would be helpful


Hi diamantelady!
I live in one of the larger cities on The Silver Coast (Marinha Grande).
Cycling,both on road & off is very popular here.
Generally speaking,the locals don't have an awful lot of spare cash (if any),
so they tend to buy cheap,serviceable bikes imported from China & Korea.
For example,you can buy an imported all terrain bike with 21 speed gears,alloy 
wheels & centre pull brakes at Modelo Or Continente supermarkets from under €50.00.
These supermarkets are everywhere in Portugal,& tend to be where most people buy their bikes,both for themselves & their kids.
I seriously think that you would be hard pushed to convince the majority of Portuguese people to spend hundreds if not thousands
of euros on fashionable up-market machines.From what I know of this area I would say the hire side of the business would be very minimal.
I hope this info is helpful to you,I truly don't want to put a dampner on your ideas but at the moment things are very difficult over here.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All

I have a Franchise with a company who constantly impress upon use to Be Distinct not Extinct. what they mean is be the Best. As we are the largest Off Licence chain in the UK i think it works.

OK. You need to earn an income if the route is to be a BB then you need to be the best from the word go, not just Good but be the best. 

Be special.

No1 Be a BB for fishermen if you feel there is a market
No2 Be a BB for cycling
No3 Be a BB for Disabled people

Fishermen want to fish, cyclists want to ride, Disabled people want the righjt to have a holiday like others do.

You can create and become the best BB in your area you just need to decide what market to specialise in. Do not entertain the normal BB trade and wait for them to come. 

Below is a link to cycling holidays

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=cy...ls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Peterfc


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Silverwizard said:


> Hi diamantelady!
> I live in one of the larger cities on The Silver Coast (Marinha Grande).
> Cycling,both on road & off is very popular here.
> Generally speaking,the locals don't have an awful lot of spare cash (if any),
> ...


thanks for your honesty at least we hav`nt found out the hard way time for a re - think


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a Franchise with a company who constantly impress upon use to Be Distinct not Extinct. what they mean is be the Best. As we are the largest Off Licence chain in the UK i think it works.
> 
> ...


 thank you, all info helps we wer`nt thinking of B & B but may be an option cycle holidays?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



diamantelady said:


> thank you, all info helps we wer`nt thinking of B & B but may be an option cycle holidays?


Hi Diamantelady

As you see lots of good advice. The only this i can say is you have to look to be the best. But it's not enough to sit back and wait you need to be constantly looking to be the best. Do not let standards slip.

Good luck

Peterfc 666?


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Diamantelady
> 
> As you see lots of good advice. The only this i can say is you have to look to be the best. But it's not enough to sit back and wait you need to be constantly looking to be the best. Do not let standards slip.
> 
> ...


yes as always sound advice always given, its great to be given freely and with honesty


----------

